# Direct debit question



## Steff (Oct 1, 2010)

I want to cancel a DD and pay it again when theres enough money in my account, how do i go about it? 
Thanks.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you bank online?

If so, there should be an option to cancel direct debits (although in the back of my mind there is something which tells me that it may automatically be re-instated if the company receiving the cash asks for it - but I may be getting confused with standing orders).

It's been I while since I worked in a bank though (IT Department!).

Andy


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 1, 2010)

You could contact the payee and ask them to change the payment date. Depends what you signed.

Rob


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Do you bank online?
> 
> If so, there should be an option to cancel direct debits (although in the back of my mind there is something which tells me that it may automatically be re-instated if the company receiving the cash asks for it - but I may be getting confused with standing orders).
> 
> ...



Yeah i do it online i have been doing some digging and it looks like you have to write a letter to the bank and the organisation you pay ..


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2010)

Robster65 said:


> You could contact the payee and ask them to change the payment date. Depends what you signed.
> 
> Rob



we are contracted to the 3rd of every month but unfortunetly other things have happened that has meant they will not be sufficuent funds in my account then grr.


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry to waffle on but another question is,, if a dd is due say on a weekend like mine is due on the 3rd which is sunday, how does it work will it come out before or after so for example it may come out monday the 4th?


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 1, 2010)

Steffie said:


> we are contracted to the 3rd of every month but unfortunetly other things have happened that has meant they will not be sufficuent funds in my account then grr.



Ah! Not much time to deal with it then. I'd talk to your bank today if you can. If only to try and mitigate the stupid bank charges.

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 1, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Sorry to waffle on but another question is,, if a dd is due say on a weekend like mine is due on the 3rd which is sunday, how does it work will it come out before or after so for example it may come out monday the 4th?



I'd say the monday.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Ah! Not much time to deal with it then. I'd talk to your bank today if you can. If only to try and mitigate the stupid bank changes.
> 
> Andy



I was going to say, how soon, but a couple of days is too soon, I'm afraid. As Andy suggests, the best thing is to arrange a small overdraft if necessary to cover it, this should cost less than if you bounce the payment or go overdrawn without arranging it. The company will already have submitted their payment request and now it will just be a case of the bank processing it.

Even a credit card payment into the account may be cheaper, if it's just fr a few days.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 1, 2010)

Once you cancel a direct debit online the bank automatically notifies the payee and the agreement is void, what the payee will do then is write to you and explain that your bank has instructed them that the DD is cancelled and do you want to set-up a new mandate and continue with the agreement,  usually enclosing a form to do so.  Instead of a DD, set up a Standing Order instead, with this you can amend payment dates more freely and have better control on when the money leaves your account, and as long as the payee receives the payment within the month from the last payment (if payment is monthly) there shouldn't be any problems.  Toby.


----------

